# New Engineer for Lanakila



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

" He fits pretty good, as soon as I get a nice sunny day, I'll takes some shots of him in the cab.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

As always - SUPERB! I forwarded the picture to Moku. 

Jeff


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff, 
How did the windows turn out? 
Tell Moku, I'll be sending him one when I get some more time to paint some. I'm interested to know if it fits his Accucraft k 28.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

I see the figure fits just fine, but the cab is not a stock cab. Please tell me where you got the cab. I am interested in one. Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, 
I made the cab from scratch, 
Making the cab for Lanakila 
The link above will show some, but not all of the steps


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Man, you do nice work. I was familiar with the figures but the cab work is very nice too. Thanks for the link. 

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Still working on the windows, first one didn't fly but the second looked good. I'm on #3 now trying to get as close visually as I can. Haven't tried casting yet. I want the master as good as it can get first. Herr Shutte looks good in Lanakila but that fireman? 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff, 
I don't know who crewed Lanakila, or what they looked like, so since I only have an impression of who should be in there and what they should look like, I used an impressionist. He seems apropo since his budy spent a lot of time painting in Tahiti.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

The figure looks great Richard! He looks right at home in the cab, and his position looks good as all others are usually like mine, already steaming along. Good idea for a different look!

What engine is that? Your cab looks really detailed. Super!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

_Really _nice figure, Rick. Looks like he's deserved his minute of rest.
Love the cab, too. (Link filed away for future use, thanks.)

Matt


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
It started out as a Bachmann 4-4-0 1:20.3 American. The remaining Bachmann parts are the drive, chassis, boiler and most of the tender. Theres` a link at the top of the page that leads to my build journal. Its not real detailed, but you will get a better understanding of the process and the prototype I was modeling.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding!!!

Mark


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

As always, you've done incredible sculpting and painting on your new egineer!

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/26/2008 11:27 PM








This is Marcus Schutte
Another figure that would work out well on my upcoming narrow gauge project (2009- ?)


----------

